# Bank in Dubai



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone and hope all are doing well. We are moving to Dubai shortly and need to open a bank account. I would like to know a bank where I can easily pay the bills online and also transfer money from US bank to this bank in UAE. Any ideas?

Also we are thinking about moving to Springs, any bad rep there? thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

HSBC or Emirates are probably the best choices, although Standard Chartered and a few others are also ok. See exactly what you require and which bank offers the best terms.

Springs is ok, but depends on your budget really. There are several places a lot better, and thousands worse!


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> HSBC or Emirates are probably the best choices, although Standard Chartered and a few others are also ok. See exactly what you require and which bank offers the best terms.
> 
> Springs is ok, but depends on your budget really. There are several places a lot better, and thousands worse!



Thanks for you reply....so what other places with villas that are better than springs?


----------

